# NAATI CCL Failed



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey Guys

how are you? I had a failed NATTI test today with the point of 60. It is a pretty bad news to start the week.

I am thinking requesting a review of the test result as the latest available test slot is August this year which is a little bit late.

Has anyone had similar experience and any successful cases? Would love to hear from you guys. 

Thank you


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> how are you? I had a failed NATTI test today with the point of 60. It is a pretty bad news to start the week.
> 
> ...


I am in a similar situation, did you have any luck with re assessment?


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

they reviewed and let me pass lol. if you are closed to the pass line, maybe you should try review as well. but nothing promised.


----------



## miladcivilica (Nov 14, 2020)

captainrock said:


> they reviewed and let me pass lol. if you are closed to the pass line, maybe you should try review as well. but nothing promised.


Hey bro,
I got 28 in dialogue 1 and 37 in dialogue 2 making 65 out of 90! I applied for a review, is there any chance of passing for me? how was your condition? how did they score you before and after review?


----------



## PavanCh (Dec 7, 2020)

miladcivilica said:


> Hey bro,
> I got 28 in dialogue 1 and 37 in dialogue 2 making 65 out of 90! I applied for a review, is there any chance of passing for me? how was your condition? how did they score you before and after review?


Hi *miladcivilica*

Any luck with your CCL review?
I got 30.5/45 and 28/45. what do you feel on the chances of clearing on review.

Thanks


----------



## PavanCh (Dec 7, 2020)

captainrock said:


> they reviewed and let me pass lol. if you are closed to the pass line, maybe you should try review as well. but nothing promised.


Hi *captainrock*

Good to hear that they have cleared your exam. How many days did it take for the review results.

Thanks


----------



## miladcivilica (Nov 14, 2020)

PavanCh said:


> Hi *miladcivilica*
> 
> Any luck with your CCL review?
> I got 30.5/45 and 28/45. what do you feel on the chances of clearing on review.
> ...


Not yet, I expected more than what I got, I hope they are more lenient as I got good score in another dialogue.


----------



## Rojinashrestha (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello guys, I failed Naati test too. 19.5/29 and 23/29. It’s not close enough to do a review request. But still want to know have anyone tried with less marks? And got passed?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rojinashrestha said:


> Hello guys, I failed Naati test too. 19.5/29 and 23/29. It’s not close enough to do a review request. But still want to know have anyone tried with less marks? And got passed?


Reviews are not possible if score is below 58.
Only when you marginally fail i.e 58 to 62.5 score then you can go for review.
Otherwise you have to reapply and reappear.


----------



## miladcivilica (Nov 14, 2020)

captainrock said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> how are you? I had a failed NATTI test today with the point of 60. It is a pretty bad news to start the week.
> 
> ...


Hi
please don't have your results reviewed again, as it will get you nowhere and waste your money, i had 65 and one of my dia.'s score was 28, but not only were my marks not increased but also They got me less marks.


----------



## Lucas zhang (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi, what was your previous result for each dialogue, do u think the comment of your test can decide your review result, I got 29 and 32.


----------



## Lucas zhang (Mar 6, 2021)

captainrock said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> how are you? I had a failed NATTI test today with the point of 60. It is a pretty bad news to start the week.
> 
> ...


Hi, what was your previous result for each dialogue, do u think the comment of your test can decide your review result, I got 29 and 32.


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

captainrock said:


> they reviewed and let me pass lol. if you are closed to the pass line, maybe you should try review as well. but nothing promised.


 Hey hi, May I know what were your initial and final scores in each dialogue? Thanks


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

Hi I recently gave Naati CCL in Marathi. 
I failed. I don't want to give another test as the next available date is not soon.
I got the following score-
Dialogue 1: (minimum 29) 30 / 45 Dialogue 2: (minimum 29) 29 / 45 Overall Mark (minimum 63) 59 / 90
Is it worth to apply for the review? 
As they mentioned - There is the option for a review of the test result if the mark was close to a pass. This involves the test being marked again and the new mark averaged with the original to determine the final result.
Does this mean I'll have to score 67 in review to pass?
Anyone received positive review on their scores? 
May I know your initial and final marks?

Thanks!


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

PavanCh said:


> Hi *miladcivilica*
> 
> Any luck with your CCL review?
> I got 30.5/45 and 28/45. what do you feel on the chances of clearing on review.
> ...


Hi did you take the review?what was your final score? Thanks


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Not much changed when I asked for a review. Took the test another time and still fail. 
It was my native language ffs and i got 8.5 IELTS.
biggest bloody rot in this whole process.


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

liamerr said:


> Not much changed when I asked for a review. Took the test another time and still fail.
> It was my native language ffs and i got 8.5 IELTS.
> biggest bloody rot in this whole process.


If you don't mind may I know your initial and final scores please?
Thanks


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

I failed my Naati test a few years back, when I got the result I couldn't believe it cuz I was so confident after the test.

Went straight to CCL center for a review, and man I saw all the red marks in my exam paper, turned out I could have had lower scores lol, the examiner obviously has been generous to me I guess lol


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

jayng28 said:


> I failed my Naati test a few years back, when I got the result I couldn't believe it cuz I was so confident after the test.
> 
> Went straight to CCL center for a review, and man I saw all the red marks in my exam paper, turned out I could have had lower scores lol, the examiner obviously has been generous to me I guess lol


I gave test online. I don't think I can see my answers.


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

I'm asking this because I'm bit hesitant. The outcome for the review will take 3 weeks and during that period I cannot book another test. I'm just worried what if I miss the next slot as well.


----------



## vader23 (May 18, 2020)

Not sure about NAATI but my IELTS review was successful and they upgraded not only 1 mark for me but 2! 0.5 points in both speaking and writing which put me on bands 8 for these two.
Worth a try I guess if it's free to appeal. I definitely would if I my scores were close to minimum.


----------



## dugjai (4 mo ago)

Hi all - I got 28/45 for Dialogue 1 and 32/45 for Dialogue 2 (Total 60/90) for my NAATI CCL test. What are the chances that I can pass if I ask for review. I thought I did well in the exam, and was devastated to see this score. Any help would be highly appriciated. Many thanks in adv


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

dugjai said:


> Hi all - I got 28/45 for Dialogue 1 and 32/45 for Dialogue 2 (Total 60/90) for my NAATI CCL test. What are the chances that I can pass if I ask for review. I thought I did well in the exam, and was devastated to see this score. Any help would be highly appriciated. Many thanks in adv


It really depends on your exam but I will say go for it as you only need 3 marks.


----------



## dugjai (4 mo ago)

hi mate did you end up applying for review? If so, how was your experience. I am also in similar situation I got 28 and 32 (60/90). Any help in this regard would be highly appreciated.


Lucas zhang said:


> Hi, what was your previous result for each dialogue, do u think the comment of your test can decide your review result, I got 29 and 32.


----------



## dugjai (4 mo ago)

coderdecoder said:


> It really depends on your exam but I will say go for it as you only need 3 marks.


Thanks mate!!!
Have you done it before or you know someone in similar situation who passed after applying review.
Many thanks


----------



## dugjai (4 mo ago)

Hi all -
I recently got my NAATI marks back, I got 28/45 for my first segment and 32/45 for second (total 60/90).
Personally I thought I did well and was sure that I’ll pass, what should I do next?
Has anyone had similar situation and applied for review and passed after remarking?

many thanks in adv


----------



## dugjai (4 mo ago)

PS13 said:


> Hi I recently gave Naati CCL in Marathi.
> I failed. I don't want to give another test as the next available date is not soon.
> I got the following score-
> Dialogue 1: (minimum 29) 30 / 45 Dialogue 2: (minimum 29) 29 / 45 Overall Mark (minimum 63) 59 / 90
> ...


Hi mate
I recently gave NAATI CCL in Hindi.
I got 28/45 and 32/45 for Dialogue 1 & 2; total 60/90.

I am in a similar position, did you end up applying for review or you came across anyone who applied for review and NAATI let them pass?

Many thanks and Good luck with your NAATI results


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

dugjai said:


> Hi mate
> I recently gave NAATI CCL in Hindi.
> I got 28/45 and 32/45 for Dialogue 1 & 2; total 60/90.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro,

I applied for the review and I got the positive outcome

My initial score was D1: 29/45 D2: 30/45 Overall: 59/90
Final score after review- D1:32.5/45 D2:32.5/45 Overall: 65/90
Passed!


----------



## smallcandle (3 mo ago)

I quite understand the feeling that people get marginal fail. I did the same thing to search and find whether anyone is successful to get pass after a review. So I just wanna share my reviewed result and give a little courage to the people who have the same situation. The initial score is D1:29.5 D2:30 overall: 59.5/90; Reviewed score: D1:32.5/45 D2:32.5/45 Overall: 65/90


----------



## Sus00 (2 mo ago)

I failed naati exam. I got 25.5 on one dialogue and 33.5 on another one. I have overall 59/90. shall i review or book another exam?


----------



## PA15 (4 mo ago)

Sus00 said:


> I failed naati exam. I got 25.5 on one dialogue and 33.5 on another one. I have overall 59/90. shall i review or book another exam?


If you're confident about your exam, then go for it. In my opinion, it is worth to take the risk of 165$ for review than 800$ for re-examination.


----------

